# Blatant 'I'm coming to London' thread.



## madzone (Nov 6, 2010)

Anyone fancy doing anything? I'll be up from 15th - 19th Nov. The days will _probably_ be taken up with study stuff (though we're free to do what we want really as long as we do some work) but my evenings are free *looks hopeful*

I'm staying in Bloomsbury afaik. Anyone fancy meeting up for a drink or summat?


----------



## Santino (Nov 6, 2010)

I hope you're not staying at the Royal National Hotel.


----------



## keithy (Nov 6, 2010)

me


----------



## madzone (Nov 6, 2010)

Actually, when I spoke to the tutor about the other day he said he would ring them but the word he said didn't sound like National. It sounded more like Eliis's


----------



## madzone (Nov 6, 2010)

keithy said:


> me


 
Hurrah!

You could come to the hotel and see John


----------



## quimcunx (Nov 6, 2010)

I have to be in Bloomsbury for an appointment at 6.50pm on the Monday, anyway. I will be finished by 7pm so could meet you then.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 6, 2010)

A 10 minute appointment? Intriguing.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 6, 2010)

5t3IIa said:


> A 10 minute appointment? Intriguing.


 
Botox. Has to be.


----------



## madzone (Nov 6, 2010)

quimcunx said:


> I have to be in Bloomsbury for an appointment at 6.50pm on the Monday, anyway. I will be finished by 7pm so could meet you then.


 Fab 



5t3IIa said:


> A 10 minute appointment? Intriguing.


 
You're coming on Monday night as well.


----------



## madzone (Nov 6, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Botox. Has to be.


 
Do they _do _fanny botox?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 6, 2010)

madzone said:


> Do they _do _fanny botox?


 
 If they don't they should!


----------



## quimcunx (Nov 6, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Botox. Has to be.


 
Groupon hasn't done a special offer on that yet.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 6, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Botox. Has to be.


 
Botoxth


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 6, 2010)

5t3IIa said:


> Botoxth


----------



## madzone (Nov 6, 2010)

We could go out for tea on Monday


----------



## Stig (Nov 6, 2010)

I'd be up for doing a thing. Particularly if it involves booze. I don't know you very well, but I like it when nice far-away people come and visit the village. *puts out best tea-towel*


----------



## madzone (Nov 6, 2010)

I think it might involve alcohol. Yes.


----------



## quimcunx (Nov 6, 2010)

madzone said:


> We could go out for tea on Monday


 
We could.


----------



## madzone (Nov 6, 2010)

quimcunx said:


> We could.


 
I get 10% off in McDonalds.


----------



## quimcunx (Nov 6, 2010)

I'm busy that night.


----------



## madzone (Nov 6, 2010)

Bit of pub grub?

I'll have to leave it to them what knows better to choose a suitable establishment.


----------



## Onket (Nov 6, 2010)

I'll come if I can.


----------



## madzone (Nov 6, 2010)

Onket said:


> I'll come if I can.


 
Excellent. I'll buy you a pint to wet the baby's head  Not literally like


----------



## marty21 (Nov 6, 2010)

a Monday night in Bloomsbury - sounds delightful - work reasonably close to there and have no short appointments to prevent me from attending


----------



## madzone (Nov 6, 2010)

Betterer and betterer.

Someone choose a pub then


----------



## quimcunx (Nov 6, 2010)

whereabouts in Bloomsbury are you?  Which tube station?


----------



## madzone (Nov 6, 2010)

Russell Square I think.


----------



## Onket (Nov 6, 2010)

This place is a nice little pub- http://www.beerintheevening.com/pubs/s/37/3779/Northumberland_Arms/Goodge_Street 

But-

-It's Goodge Street, not Russell Square (I always get those two muddled for some reason)
-It's small
-I'm suggesting a pub and might not even be able to make it, especially on a Monday as I've got Mondays and Fridays off for paternity leave.

But it's a suggestion, and a decent pub.


----------



## sheothebudworths (Nov 6, 2010)

I won't be there that weekend.


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Nov 6, 2010)

If madz is coming to London, then one of us should go to Cornwall to keep the balance right. I would go myself but don't really qualify as I live out in Metroland.


----------



## sheothebudworths (Nov 6, 2010)

Pubs - The Queens Larder in Queens Square (if you don't mind sitting on each others/strangers laps) or The Lord John Russell on Marchmont St, fwiw.


----------



## madzone (Nov 6, 2010)

sheothebudworths said:


> I won't be there that weekend.


 
It's not a weekend. READ THE FUCKING THREAD!


----------



## marty21 (Nov 6, 2010)

Onket said:


> This place is a nice little pub- http://www.beerintheevening.com/pubs/s/37/3779/Northumberland_Arms/Goodge_Street
> 
> But-
> 
> ...


 
it is a decent pub


----------



## toblerone3 (Nov 6, 2010)

I recommend The Harisson in Harisson Street. But then I always do. I would like to come.


----------



## madzone (Nov 6, 2010)

What's the food like in these suggestions?

Toblerone - more the merrier


----------



## toblerone3 (Nov 6, 2010)

madzone said:


> What's the food like in these suggestions?
> 
> Toblerone - more the merrier



Food in the Harisson is really good and decent sized portions as well.

The Harrison

Dinner Menu


Starters


Soup Of The Day with Warm Crusty Bread (v) £4.50


Marinated Bufala Mozzarella (v) £5.30

Chargrilled Artichoke, Plum Tomato & Rocket



Chargrilled Chorizo with Salsa £4.50


Light Meals

Puy Lentil Saladwith Honey Roasted Crubled Feta Cheese £7.30

Baby Spinach, Red Onion, Roasted Garlic & Cumin

Tempura Battered Aubergine & Red Onion (v) £6.50

with Soy Honey Dip and Salad Leaves



Homemade Crab Cakes £8.30

Chargrilled Spring Onion Mayonnaise


Smoked Haddock Fillet with Buttered Savoy Cabbage & Poached Egg £7.00

Chorizo, Roasted Pepper, Artichoke & Sundried Tomato Salad£7.70

Smoked Paprika Croutons & Basil Oil


Main Course

Grilled Salmon Fillet £9.90

Cucumber, Sour Cream, Dill Salad


8oz Ribeye Steak with Green Peppercorn or Stilton Butter £14.50

Baby Leaf, Tomato, Red Onion & Basil Salad, Hand Cut Chips


Pan-Roasted Breast of Duck £11.70

Creamed Celeriac, Crispy Leeks with Red Wine & Thyme Jus

Homemade Vegetarian Schnitzel Burger £9.30

Salsa, Avocado, Dressed House Salad & Fries


Hand Ground Beef Burger £9.50

Aged Cheddar, Salsa, Dressed House Salad & Fries


Cumberland Sausage & Truffle Mash £9.70

with Mushroom Stew & Red Onion Gravy


Beer Battered Haddock with Hand Cut Chips £9.50

Minted Mushy Peas & Tartare Sauce


Tagligatelle with Homemade Pesto (v)£8.50

with Oven Roasted Vegetables & Shaved Parmesan

Wine Flamed Chorizo & Prawn Risotto £10.50

with Oven Roasted Vegetables & Shaved Parmesan

Sides £2.50

Hand Cut Chips with Aioli or Sun Dried Tomato Mayo

French Fries / Garlic Bread (with Cheese)  /  Bread Basket

Marinated Olives  /  Dressed Green Salad


----------



## madzone (Nov 6, 2010)

That does sound nice but I'll let you locals fight it out.


----------



## Kanda (Nov 6, 2010)

Hocus Eye. said:


> If madz is coming to London, then one of us should go to Cornwall to keep the balance right. I would go myself but don't really qualify as I live out in Metroland.


 
I'll go milk some goats then.


----------



## madzone (Nov 6, 2010)

Kanda said:


> I'll go milk some goats then.


 
Ace. You can deliver my stuff at the same time. Try not to fall out with the kids.


----------



## Kanda (Nov 6, 2010)

madzone said:


> Ace. You can deliver my stuff at the same time. Try not to fall out with the kids.


 
No probs. Me and the kids will be fine


----------



## madzone (Nov 6, 2010)




----------



## sheothebudworths (Nov 6, 2010)

Oh the Harrison is nice - just a touch further afield (but still really not far, at all).

I like quite shit pubs, tbf - and I don't eat in em either.


----------



## Stig (Nov 6, 2010)

I don't know ant pubs round there, so I'll go with whatever. That Harrison sounds pretty good.

Looked up the The Queens Larder and The Lord John Russell and they both sound  pretty good too.


----------



## madzone (Nov 6, 2010)




----------



## sheothebudworths (Nov 6, 2010)

They're not all that, tbh, Stig. :-/


As it happens, I've not drunk in either of em for five years or so either.  


But I liked em both for years and years before then and (more to the point) they were the best of the locals, iykwim.


I used to _love_ the Norfolk Arms too, but it changed hands and turned into a gastro pub  so might be nice for food, but then again might not - I have no idea. 
The Harrison is a safe bet - just further - but I'm sure someone could escort madzone safely back home


----------



## madzone (Nov 6, 2010)

I'm getting a single room. Party on back at mine


----------



## wtfftw (Nov 6, 2010)

Yay!


----------



## quimcunx (Nov 6, 2010)

Are any of these pubs actually in Bloomsbury?


----------



## toblerone3 (Nov 6, 2010)

quimcunx said:


> Are any of these pubs actually in Bloomsbury?



Yes, all of them are apart from maybe the one in Goodge Street. The Norfolk Arms is OK as well but the portions tend to be a bit stingy. Small tapas sized portions, full sized prices. The Harisson is right next door to a lovely council block which rejoices in the name of Mulletsfield.


----------



## madzone (Nov 6, 2010)

Is that you?


----------



## scifisam (Nov 6, 2010)

I can probably come along for a bit too.

Which pub we go to should be one that does pies.


----------



## toblerone3 (Nov 6, 2010)

madzone said:


> Is that you?


 No


----------



## pootle (Nov 7, 2010)

I suggest drinking in the Birkbeck Student Union Bar (cheap drinks and never check/ask for student ID and not full of annoying students as it's an evening Uni) and if people want to eat later there's no shortage of eateries around Russell Square from cheap chains line Giraffe to reasonable but tasty Indians and Chinese.

I've spent huge chunks of my life in/around Russell Square for last 18 months so I know it pretty well!


----------



## madzone (Nov 7, 2010)

scifisam said:


> I can probably come along for a bit too.
> 
> Which pub we go to should be one that does pies.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 7, 2010)

When is this?


----------



## madzone (Nov 7, 2010)

15th November. Monday week.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 7, 2010)

pootle said:


> I suggest drinking in the Birkbeck Student Union Bar (cheap drinks and never check/ask for student ID and not full of annoying students as it's an evening Uni) and if people want to eat later there's no shortage of eateries around Russell Square from cheap chains line Giraffe to reasonable but tasty Indians and Chinese.
> 
> I've spent huge chunks of my life in/around Russell Square for last 18 months so I know it pretty well!


 

You been to Harrisons? The website looks alright and I'd hope it wouldn't be one of those shitty pubs that smell of cleaning products and an unidentifable sourness from being abused by them as just pop in once and never go back. You know... _out of towners_.


----------



## ernestolynch (Nov 7, 2010)

Going to London and staying in Bloomsbury is like going to Cornwall and staying in Rock.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 7, 2010)

If you want a nice pub with good music and excellent pie n mash for under a tenner you'd be wanting to stay in Bethnal Green tbh.


----------



## madzone (Nov 7, 2010)

ernestolynch said:


> Going to London and staying in Bloomsbury is like going to Cornwall and staying in Rock.


 
You haven't seen the hotel


----------



## madzone (Nov 7, 2010)

5t3IIa said:


> If you want a nice pub with good music and excellent pie n mash for under a tenner you'd be wanting to stay in Bethnal Green tbh.


 
I'm staying where I'm told.

And I don't like pie


----------



## pootle (Nov 7, 2010)

5t3IIa said:


> You been to Harrisons? The website looks alright and I'd hope it wouldn't be one of those shitty pubs that smell of cleaning products and an unidentifable sourness from being abused by them as just pop in once and never go back. You know... _out of towners_.


 
I've been there once, nice sort of place to take your mum when she's visiting town, rather than a post work drinking sesh type place.

If you want to go somewhere to eat and have a drink at the same time The Harrison is a safe gastropub bet. Bit stuffy though...


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 7, 2010)

pootle said:


> I've been there once, nice sort of place to take your mum when she's visiting town, rather than a post work drinking sesh type place.
> 
> If you want to go somewhere to eat and have a drink at the same time The Harrison is a safe gastropub bet. Bit stuffy though...


 
That sounds pretty good  I mean - we'll certainly unstuffy it once we start getting into the swing of things (second drink).

It's better to go somewhere stuffy, clean and pleasant and drag it down to our level than start somewhere like, and pls excuse me, the Bree Louise with it's sour sticky carpets and just get accustomed to it.


----------



## madzone (Nov 7, 2010)

pootle said:


> nice sort of place to take your mum when she's visiting town.


 
What's your point caller?? 

We could always eat there and have a couple of drinks and then move onto somewhere more 'accomodating' 

Mind you, it's a Monday night ffs. We aren't going to get rowdy.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 7, 2010)

madzone said:


> What's your point caller??
> 
> We could always eat there and have a couple of drinks and then move onto somewhere more 'accomodating'
> 
> Mind you, it's a Monday night ffs. We aren't going to get rowdy.


 
lol cough lol


----------



## madzone (Nov 7, 2010)

Yes. Well.


----------



## keithy (Nov 7, 2010)




----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 7, 2010)

Shall we agree on The Harrison then? I could ring and reserve a table.

What time is good?


----------



## quimcunx (Nov 7, 2010)

I agree on The Harrison.  Even though it's not so close to Lambs Conduit street where I'll actually be.


----------



## keithy (Nov 7, 2010)

I agree as long as somebody will buy me a drink and share their chips with me


----------



## madzone (Nov 7, 2010)

keithy said:


> I agree as long as somebody will buy me a drink and share their chips with me


 
Of course 

Do we know how many are coming for food?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 7, 2010)

I'm not able to sit down and eat anything but I'll be drinking.


----------



## madzone (Nov 7, 2010)

Do you mean book a table for drinking?


----------



## toblerone3 (Nov 7, 2010)

pootle said:


> I've been there once, nice sort of place to take your mum when she's visiting town, rather than a post work drinking sesh type place.
> 
> If you want to go somewhere to eat and have a drink at the same time The Harrison is a safe gastropub bet. Bit stuffy though...



You don't the Harrison. There have been a few serious drinking sessions there. I wouldn't say its stuffy at all. They have lockins in the cellar on Sunday nights. Sometimes its quite busy even on a Monday. Definitely worth booking.


----------



## marty21 (Nov 7, 2010)

pootle said:


> I suggest drinking in the Birkbeck Student Union Bar (cheap drinks and never check/ask for student ID and not full of annoying students as it's an evening Uni) and if people want to eat later there's no shortage of eateries around Russell Square from cheap chains line Giraffe to reasonable but tasty Indians and Chinese.
> 
> I've spent huge chunks of my life in/around Russell Square for last 18 months so I know it pretty well!


 
but there might be students there, and even worse, there might be art students there


----------



## marty21 (Nov 7, 2010)

keithy said:


> I agree as long as somebody will buy me a drink and share their chips with me


 
you are welcome to dip your chips in my sauce


----------



## quimcunx (Nov 7, 2010)

as long as you don't dip your chip in hers, marty.


----------



## madzone (Nov 7, 2010)

There will be no smut on my thread 

Can someone book a table then? Do we know how many for?


----------



## zenie (Nov 7, 2010)

toblerone3 said:


> Yes, all of them are apart from maybe the one in Goodge Street. The Norfolk Arms is OK as well but the portions tend to be a bit stingy. Small tapas sized portions, full sized prices. The Harisson is right next door to a lovely council block which rejoices in the name of Mulletsfield.



*wants her glasses* 

Will be good to see you Madz


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 7, 2010)

I may try and come along but am a bit iffy as I have quite a busy week that week so may not be free. So, what am I trying to say, I may come along for a drink but don't count me in for food/numbers etc.. How flakey is that


----------



## marty21 (Nov 7, 2010)

madzone said:


> There will be no smut on my thread
> 
> Can someone book a table then? Do we know how many for?


 
I wasn't being smutty, i was being generous with my sauce

Quim on the other hand


----------



## madzone (Nov 7, 2010)

marty21 said:


> I wasn't being smutty, i was being generous with my sauce
> 
> Quim on the other hand


 
I hope you wash that hand before you pinch Keithy's chips


----------



## madzone (Nov 7, 2010)

zenie said:


> Will be good to see you Madz


I'll try not to spend the whole time crying this time  



QueenOfGoths said:


> I may try and come along but am a bit iffy as I have quite a busy week that week so may not be free. So, what am I trying to say, I may come along for a drink but don't count me in for food/numbers etc.. How flakey is that


 
No, that's absolutely fine. It would be very good to meet you so I hope you can amke it but if not don't worry


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 7, 2010)

I might be up for some food, and a couple cocktails  next Monday is it?


----------



## madzone (Nov 7, 2010)

Biddly said:


> I might be up for some food, and a couple cocktails  next Monday is it?



Yes, the 15th


----------



## wtfftw (Nov 7, 2010)

Count me in.


----------



## madzone (Nov 7, 2010)




----------



## pootle (Nov 8, 2010)

What are your feelings on double dipping?

I'm in too, btw.


----------



## zenie (Nov 8, 2010)

madzone said:


> I'll try not to spend the whole time crying this time



 Wondering if I should bring those books I was meant to give you at your birthday, they're a bit heavy that's all?

I aint eating btw, just a few drinks and then home before I get to pumpkinsville


----------



## madzone (Nov 8, 2010)

pootle said:


> What are your feelings on double dipping?
> 
> I'm in too, btw.


 
What's double dipping?


----------



## madzone (Nov 8, 2010)

zenie said:


> Wondering if I should bring those books I was meant to give you at your birthday, they're a bit heavy that's all?


Maybe leave it till I'm up with the car if that's better all round. I'm already taking bulky stuff back and I'm on a coach.

A coach


----------



## zenie (Nov 8, 2010)

S'cool 

And...oh dear a coach!


----------



## krtek a houby (Nov 8, 2010)

I might come


----------



## madzone (Nov 8, 2010)

jer said:


> I might come


 
It's not _optional_.


----------



## krtek a houby (Nov 8, 2010)

madzone said:


> It's not _optional_.


 
That's why I said "might"


----------



## madzone (Nov 8, 2010)

jer said:


> That's why I said "might"


 
There's no might about it, sonny. You're coming.


----------



## krtek a houby (Nov 8, 2010)

madzone said:


> There's no might about it, sonny. You're coming.


 
It's not _optional_


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 8, 2010)

pootle said:


> What are your feelings on double dipping?
> 
> I'm in too, btw.


Turn it round!


----------



## wtfftw (Nov 8, 2010)

Biddly said:


> Turn it round!


 Such a simple but brilliant solution.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 8, 2010)

OK - reserve a table for 8? 10? 6? 1?


----------



## wtfftw (Nov 8, 2010)

This is when you need a poll.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 8, 2010)

Madz can edit her OP... or I could count the people who've said yes. I've not got much else on today, I must say.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 8, 2010)

Madz
Keith
Quim
Stig
Marty
toblerone
sheo?
wtfftw
scifisam
pootle
zenie
biddly
jer?

Oh, and me.

God, it's a muffparty


----------



## Streathamite (Nov 8, 2010)

madzone said:


> Yes, the 15th


which drinking venue?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 8, 2010)

http://harrisonbar.co.uk/

Madz needs to edit her OP

*TIME* please?


----------



## Streathamite (Nov 8, 2010)

5t3IIa said:


> http://harrisonbar.co.uk/
> 
> Madz needs to edit her OP
> 
> *TIME* please?


cool, include me in


----------



## wtfftw (Nov 8, 2010)

Will there be men in the pub?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 8, 2010)

Doesn't look like  it


----------



## keithy (Nov 8, 2010)

YAY! muffparty! 

I could fetch Graham and Glen, to push the testosterone levels up a bit?


----------



## Kanda (Nov 8, 2010)

Me too..


----------



## Streathamite (Nov 8, 2010)

5t3IIa said:


> Doesn't look like  it


ahem.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 8, 2010)

Kanda said:


> Me too..


 
Alright then. 15 people. 10 to eat?

If she'd fucking give a fucking TIME then I will ring them up and reserve a table 


Soz streatemite I'm being a wanker


----------



## keithy (Nov 8, 2010)

I don't know yet if I'll be eating


----------



## Stig (Nov 8, 2010)

rich! is up for it too.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 8, 2010)

Me nither. Not unless I win the pool, right babe? 

Anyway - I reckon a table for 8 will be fine for those who want to sit down and eat while the rest of us stand about gassing and nipping out to smoke. Right? Right.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 8, 2010)

Stig said:


> rich! is up for it too.


 
Excellent


----------



## wtfftw (Nov 8, 2010)

I think I won't be eating.


----------



## madzone (Nov 8, 2010)

I don't know what time everyone is free DO I STELLA!!!!!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 8, 2010)

What time are _you_ due to get there, numbnuts?


----------



## madzone (Nov 8, 2010)

Whatever time everybody wants me to. Tbf I don't even know what time I'm getting into London.


----------



## quimcunx (Nov 8, 2010)

I should be there by 7.30 at the latest.


----------



## madzone (Nov 8, 2010)

Why don't you book a table for 8 and then we can have a drink while we wait.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 8, 2010)

madzone said:


> Whatever time everybody wants me to. Tbf I don't even know what time I'm getting into London.


 
Oh, good god. Find out. 

I'll reserve for  *6pm* *7pm*, OK, wage-slaves? I think probably me and Keithy and wttfww can be there then (as afaik we're free of the yoke of opression) and everyone else can rock up whenever. 

Sound resaonable?


----------



## madzone (Nov 8, 2010)

I doubt I can do 6pm - way too early for me.


----------



## wtfftw (Nov 8, 2010)

Yes


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 8, 2010)

I'm bored now. Someone else do it.


----------



## madzone (Nov 8, 2010)

I won't know what time we get in till Wednesday. However, we're expected to go to a gallery as soon as we get there so unless they're planning on leaving Famlouth at 4am I suspect I won't be anywhere at 6pm apart from in the shower.


----------



## Stig (Nov 8, 2010)

I'm going to either be there at 5pm sharp, or i'm going to turn up later, drunk, because I've been hanging around in a pub waiting for 6 or 7 or 8 to roll round. 
No point going allll the way home from work, just to come alllll the way back in to here again.

Not that therte's a problem there at all, just thought I'd mention it.


----------



## madzone (Nov 8, 2010)

You can all start without me. I don't mind


----------



## keithy (Nov 8, 2010)

Stig said:


> I'm going to either be there at 5pm sharp, or i'm going to turn up later, drunk, because I've been hanging around in a pub waiting for 6 or 7 or 8 to roll round.
> No point going allll the way home from work, just to come alllll the way back in to here again.
> 
> Not that therte's a problem there at all, just thought I'd mention it.


 
I'll come early to keep you company!


----------



## zenie (Nov 8, 2010)

I'll come after work be there about 6 I reckon.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 8, 2010)

I'm calling them now. You can guess what time I've chosen after.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 8, 2010)

OK - you can guess now.


----------



## madzone (Nov 8, 2010)

I've changed my mind. I'm getting a takeaway delivered to the hotel instead.


7.30.


----------



## wtfftw (Nov 8, 2010)

6


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 8, 2010)

Nope

Nope


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 8, 2010)

8pm


----------



## wtfftw (Nov 8, 2010)

6:30


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 8, 2010)

this is boring now.


----------



## zenie (Nov 8, 2010)

5  

Stacey you won't get to the pub til about 9 then  

Are you sure you don't want to meet the day after?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 8, 2010)

wtfftw said:


> 6:30


 
Winner!


----------



## wtfftw (Nov 8, 2010)

ZOMG! I Won!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 8, 2010)




----------



## Stig (Nov 8, 2010)

keithy said:


> I'll come early to keep you company!


 
Yay! We can make fools of ourselves and get lost on the way home and end up in Edmonton.


----------



## keithy (Nov 8, 2010)

Oh I dunno, I have demonstrated some amazing gettinghometonewhomewhilstdrunk skillz so far so I am confident that if you put your trust in me you will not end up in a bush with your pants on your head


----------



## madzone (Nov 8, 2010)

Why have you booked a table for 6.30 when at least two oif us aren't going to be there till 7.30? 

Do we need to book a separate table for people coming/eating later?


----------



## Idaho (Nov 8, 2010)

By odd coincidence I will be in London that evening. I might drop by and be social.


----------



## zenie (Nov 8, 2010)

madzone said:


> Why have you booked a table for 6.30 when at least two oif us aren't going to be there till 7.30?
> 
> Do we need to book a separate table for people coming/eating later?


 
After work pubs tend to get packed, although mondays are generally quieter, you often can't get a seat round here after work when you want a drink.


----------



## madzone (Nov 8, 2010)

zenie said:


> After work pubs tend to get packed, although mondays are generally quieter, you often can't get a seat round here after work when you want a drink.


 
So, the table is booked for drinking...


I don't fancy turning up later and not being able to eat.

I might arrange to meet just a couple of people somewhere else


----------



## Kanda (Nov 8, 2010)

What. A. Pavlova!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 8, 2010)

I didn't realise you wanted to all sit down and eat _together_. I assumed it was going to be one of those ones where the smokers & eating's-cheating brigade race about like over excited children and the sensible people sit down and have some noms


----------



## zenie (Nov 8, 2010)

I doubt they have a seperate 'dining area' lol


----------



## Streathamite (Nov 8, 2010)

5t3IIa said:


> I'm calling them now. You can guess what time I've chosen after.


7.00pm


----------



## madzone (Nov 8, 2010)

5t3IIa said:


> I didn't realise you wanted to all sit down and eat _together_. I assumed it was going to be one of those ones where the smokers & eating's-cheating brigade race about like over excited children and the sensible people sit down and have some noms


 
I don't necessarily want to eat together but how are they going to be about a dozen or so people turning up at different times, some wanting to eat and some not and the ones that want to eat all arriving at different times all at the same table booked for 6.30?


----------



## wtfftw (Nov 8, 2010)

It's a pub. They'll be fine.

Booking a table just means there's definitely space for us as a group and a flat surface for whenever anyone wants to eat.


----------



## Kanda (Nov 8, 2010)

wtfftw said:


> It's a pub. They'll be fine.


 
This ^^


----------



## madzone (Nov 8, 2010)

wtfftw said:


> It's a pub. They'll be fine.


 
Hope so.


----------



## Kanda (Nov 8, 2010)

madzone said:


> Hope so.


 
Happens all the time up here in civilisation, people come and go, people may or may not order food. They'll cope


----------



## the button (Nov 8, 2010)

Streathamite said:


> 7.00pm



Setting off now?


----------



## madzone (Nov 8, 2010)

Kanda said:


> Happens all the time up here in civilisation, people come and go, people may or may not order food. They'll cope


 
Can't be that civilsed if yo have to book a table just for drinking. I'll set up a video link from my hotel


----------



## Kanda (Nov 8, 2010)

madzone said:


> Can't be that civilsed if yo have to book a table just for drinking. I'll set up a video link from my hotel


 
Some people are eating!!! Geezus


----------



## wtfftw (Nov 8, 2010)

madzone said:


> Can't be that civilsed if yo have to book a table just for drinking. I'll set up a video link from my hotel


 So we could've just had the drinks in camberwell?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 8, 2010)

NO! NOT Camberwell


----------



## madzone (Nov 8, 2010)

Kanda said:


> Some people are eating!!! Geezus


 
Is it really that stupid?


----------



## Kanda (Nov 8, 2010)

It's pretty normal to reserve an area if there's a group of you... you don't have to commit to food orders or have a 'sitting down for dinner' time


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 8, 2010)

madzone said:


> Is it really that stupid?


 
I think I get where you're coming from... it's not a restaurant where they'd do much better with us all sat down and ordering at the same time and splitting the bill. This place will be order & pay at the bar "What's your table number?" and they'll buzz it over as soon as it's ready and do that all evening.

Make sense?


----------



## madzone (Nov 8, 2010)

5t3IIa said:


> I think I get where you're coming from... it's not a restaurant where they'd do much better with us all sat down and ordering at the same time and splitting the bill. This place will be order & pay at the bar "What's your table number?" and they'll buzz it over as soon as it's ready and do that all evening.
> 
> Make sense?


 
I know it's not a restaurant, I just wondered if they'd be ok taking sporadic food orders from the same booked table over a three hour period.

Clearly I'm just too thick to live in a city.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 8, 2010)

madzone said:


> I know it's not a restaurant, I just wondered if they'd be ok taking sporadic food orders from the same booked table over a three hour period.
> 
> Clearly I'm just too thick to live in a city.


 
It's not thick  They'll be taking sporadic food orders aaaaaaaalllllllllllll night for every single table tbh. That's what they do.


----------



## marty21 (Nov 8, 2010)

5t3IIa said:


> Madz
> Keith
> Quim
> Stig
> ...


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 8, 2010)

marty21 said:


>


 
YEah, I was trying to be funny


----------



## marty21 (Nov 8, 2010)

5t3IIa said:


> YEah, I was trying to be funny


 
this thread is too long 

which pub is it pls?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 8, 2010)

marty21 said:


> this thread is too long
> 
> which pub is it pls?


 
http://harrisonbar.co.uk/


----------



## Spion (Nov 8, 2010)

What date? I may well be in London that week


----------



## madzone (Nov 8, 2010)

Spion said:


> What date? I may well be in London that week


 
Week today - 15th.


----------



## pootle (Nov 8, 2010)

Kanda said:


> What. A. Pavlova!


 
I think you'll find it's pavalova.

Btw I have a taste card which gets 50% off food for 2 people. Not sure if I'll be eating but will bring it along for at least one other person to use.


----------



## zenie (Nov 8, 2010)

well, this turned out well


----------



## Streathamite (Nov 8, 2010)

5t3IIa said:


> YEah, I was trying to be funny


so basically, it's a reverse saudi arabia here - marty and I are honorary women for the night.


----------



## Streathamite (Nov 8, 2010)

the button said:


> Setting off now?


I _knew_ it...


----------



## madzone (Nov 8, 2010)

Streathamite said:


> so basically, it's a reverse saudi arabia here - marty and I are honorary women for the night.


 
You have to wear a dress for the night


----------



## Streathamite (Nov 8, 2010)

madzone said:


> You have to wear a dress for the night


<gulps>


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 9, 2010)

pootle said:


> I think you'll find it's pavalova.
> 
> Btw I have a taste card which gets 50% off food for 2 people. Not sure if I'll be eating but will bring it along for at least one other person to use.


what is this and where do you get one?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 9, 2010)

5 pages


----------



## pootle (Nov 9, 2010)

Biddly said:


> what is this and where do you get one?



It's sorta like a discount card for eating out - loads and loads of restaurants and pubs offering either 2for1 or 50% off food bill from your basic chains like GBK or Pizza Express to neighbourhood restaurants to some really, really nice high end places http://www.tastecard.co.uk/

Is usually summat like £69.99 a year but my work got us the corporate deal at half that.


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 9, 2010)

Not a bad deal if you eat out a lot.


----------



## scifisam (Nov 9, 2010)

There are loads and loads of 'free trials' for tastecard, too - Google and you'll find one.


----------



## keithy (Nov 9, 2010)

first dibs on pootles tastelondon benefits!


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 9, 2010)

scifisam said:


> There are loads and loads of 'free trials' for tastecard, too - Google and you'll find one.


ta - will have a look.


----------



## pootle (Nov 9, 2010)

keithy said:


> first dibs on pootles tastelondon benefits!


 
You're in/on!


----------



## toblerone3 (Nov 9, 2010)

Streathamite said:


> ahem.



Ahem too


----------



## toblerone3 (Nov 9, 2010)

By the way multi snacking and people turning up at random times and ordering food is completely par for the course at the Harrison. Shoudn't be a problem. They sometimes put some tables together for about 15 people so that's an OK number for core number of diners, but looks like we'll more or less be taking over the whole pub with 'come along for a drink' crowd.


----------



## Spion (Nov 10, 2010)

I'll be there and I'll wanna eat


----------



## ivebeenhigh (Nov 10, 2010)

5t3IIa said:


> God, it's a muffparty



i learnt a new term for this at the weekend.  a cave rave.


----------



## fogbat (Nov 10, 2010)

5t3IIa said:


> Madz
> Keith
> Quim
> Stig
> ...


 
I'm in


----------



## Ms T (Nov 10, 2010)

And me.  I'm not working next Monday.


----------



## Spion (Nov 10, 2010)

Me too 

I think Idaho said he may be there too


----------



## Mation (Nov 10, 2010)

5 mins from where I live. Would be nice to hook up if you have time


----------



## madzone (Nov 10, 2010)

Found out earlier that we get into London approx 4pm and we're expected to go to a gallery straight away. I should be at the pub by 8


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Nov 10, 2010)

madzone said:


> Found out earlier that we get into London approx 4pm and we're expected to go to a gallery straight away. I should be at the pub by 8


 
FACKIN ELL - I was coming to see you, but that's too late as I have Jnr at home. I was gonna pop along at about 7ish for 1/2 hour.


----------



## zenie (Nov 10, 2010)

madzone said:


> Found out earlier that we get into London approx 4pm and we're expected to go to a gallery straight away. I should be at the pub by 8


 
pfft some art college jolly this turned out to be 'expected' pah!!!


----------



## madzone (Nov 10, 2010)

Nanker Phelge said:


> FACKIN ELL - I was coming to see you, but that's too late as I have Jnr at home. I was gonna pop along at about 7ish for 1/2 hour.


 I said we're expected to. I didn't say I was going 

I'll get there for 7 just for you. What's the missus up to? Does she need her feet warming up again?


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Nov 10, 2010)

madzone said:


> What's the missus up to? Does she need her feet warming up again?



No, but she probably needs her head seeing to after living with me for 8 weeks.


----------



## zenie (Nov 10, 2010)

madzone said:


> I said we're expected to. I didn't say I was going



piss take anyway, most galleries shut by 7 due to the cuts!


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Nov 10, 2010)

Anyone coming who's pregnant? We can hold a baby shower (with beer!).


----------



## madzone (Nov 10, 2010)

Nanker Phelge said:


> No, but she probably needs her head seeing to after living with me for 8 weeks.


 
Is she coming too?


----------



## Streathamite (Nov 10, 2010)

Nanker Phelge said:


> Anyone coming who's pregnant? We can hold a baby shower (with beer!).


is that a euphemism for 'let's have a pint'?


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Nov 10, 2010)

madzone said:


> Is she coming too?


 
Probably not. She teaches on Monday nights.


----------



## madzone (Nov 10, 2010)

Nanker Phelge said:


> Probably not. She teaches on Monday nights.


 
Boo  Ne'er mind. You'll do


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Nov 10, 2010)

madzone said:


> Boo  Ne'er mind. You'll do



oh, good.


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Nov 12, 2010)

I'd like to come along - I've got tutorials that eve and can't say what time they'll finish (I can't stop talking really)
I'll pm my mobile # so I can check on the eve?


----------



## madzone (Nov 12, 2010)

Fab 

I'm looking forward to it now.


----------



## krtek a houby (Nov 12, 2010)

madzone said:


> Fab
> 
> I'm looking forward to it now.


 
You weren't to begin with ?


----------



## madzone (Nov 12, 2010)

jer said:


> You weren't to begin with ?


 
No


----------



## krtek a houby (Nov 12, 2010)

madzone said:


> No


 
gutted


----------



## madzone (Nov 13, 2010)

I may have to be carried in in an sedan chair. Ill


----------



## krtek a houby (Nov 13, 2010)

madzone said:


> I may have to be carried in in an sedan chair. Ill


 
Oh dear. Still. Most people get nauseaous at the thought of meeting me, don't worry

((((( madz ))))


----------



## madzone (Nov 13, 2010)

jer said:


> Oh dear. Still. Most people get nauseaous at the thought of meeting me, don't worry
> 
> ((((( madz ))))



I have the floo


----------



## krtek a houby (Nov 13, 2010)

madzone said:


> I have the floo


 
Oh noooo


----------



## zenie (Nov 14, 2010)

This is it right?

http://harrisonbar.co.uk/

Hoping you're better Madz...


----------



## madzone (Nov 14, 2010)

Yeah, that's the place. I've just got to find out how to get there from the hotel 

I'm quite a bit better thanks but still totally wished with that weird whooshy thing your head does with the flu. I'll be alright enough though


----------



## mango5 (Nov 15, 2010)

Me and golightly should be there by 6


----------



## Spion (Nov 15, 2010)

I'll be getting off a train from West Yorks at KX at 1835. I don't think I've met any of you before, maybe seen a pic or two, bantered online, crossed swords even. Should be fun


----------



## zenie (Nov 15, 2010)

madzone said:


> Yeah, that's the place. I've just got to find out how to get there from the hotel
> 
> I'm quite a bit better thanks but still totally wished with that weird whooshy thing your head does with the flu. I'll be alright enough though



http://journeyplanner.tfl.gov.uk/user/XSLT_TRIP_REQUEST2?language=en

hope you're getting some rest on the coach



mango5 said:


> Me and golightly should be there by 6



triffic!!! 



Spion said:


> I'll be getting off a train from West Yorks at KX at 1835. I don't think I've met any of you before, maybe seen a pic or two, bantered online, crossed swords even. Should be fun


 
oooh be nice to meet you


----------



## strung out (Nov 15, 2010)

i hope you all have fun


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 15, 2010)

I am not going to make it - really sorry madz - had a shitty week feeling ill last week and though I am a lot better I am out for the next three nights rehearsing then I have quite an important (well to me, not to anyone else tbh!) audition this weekend which is already stressing me and so tonight I need to go home and sort myself out a bit.

Have a great night all . And I want pics


----------



## Cloo (Nov 15, 2010)

gsv and I are off work on Friday, so will be dawdling around town... seeing the Gauguin exhibition at the Tate at lunchtime, could grab an afternoon bevvy, perhaps?


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Nov 15, 2010)

I'll be calling you after work to see if you're all still there and what sort of state you're in!


----------



## Mation (Nov 15, 2010)

Spion said:


> I'll be getting off a train from West Yorks at KX at 1835. I don't think I've met any of you before, maybe seen a pic or two, bantered online, crossed swords even. Should be fun


I think we might have met but as I can't really remember I should probably shut up and that way noone will notice 

See you later people


----------



## marty21 (Nov 15, 2010)

setting off now


----------



## wtfftw (Nov 15, 2010)




----------



## keithy (Nov 15, 2010)

I'm already there


----------



## wtfftw (Nov 15, 2010)

Is it nice?


----------



## Streathamite (Nov 15, 2010)

I'll be there about 8ish


----------



## Spion (Nov 15, 2010)

Mation said:


> I think we might have met


We did. In a tent at Endorse It about 3 years ago. I was seeing patterns on everything I looked at due to something someone gave me hmm: at Mation)


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Nov 15, 2010)

I'm not gonna make it. One of Nanker Jnr's teacher's has acted like a complete fucking dick and I am currently logging a formal complaint and kicking teacher arse!

Hence I am not in the Bloomsbury area any more today.


----------



## mango5 (Nov 15, 2010)

((Nanker))
((((((teacher arse))))))


----------



## zenie (Nov 15, 2010)

Mango5 you can tell that golightly I'll not stand for any of his 'quips' tonight either


----------



## Mation (Nov 15, 2010)

Spion said:


> We did. In a tent at Endorse It about 3 years ago. I was seeing patterns on everything I looked at due to something someone gave me hmm: at Mation)


Ah yes. I have an excuse for not remembering much then as I can't have been at my most sober, but now you come to mention it


----------



## madzone (Nov 15, 2010)

Can someone text me the pub postcode. Really low on battery


----------



## zenie (Nov 15, 2010)

I just text it to your house  

28 Harrison Street
City of London WC1H 8JF


----------



## wtfftw (Nov 15, 2010)

I just texted as well.


----------



## zenie (Nov 15, 2010)

to her house telephone?


----------



## wtfftw (Nov 15, 2010)

Nah.


----------



## zenie (Nov 15, 2010)

She'll get it then


----------



## wtfftw (Nov 15, 2010)

Oh. I thought you did both.  d'oh.


----------



## girasol (Nov 15, 2010)

Spion said:


> We did. In a tent at Endorse It about 3 years ago. I was seeing patterns on everything I looked at due to something someone gave me hmm: at Mation)


 
I remember that!  It was a really misty morning    Magic moment that was!


----------



## keithy (Nov 15, 2010)

What time are people going for? I'm too lazy to read the thread and also it needs bumping so whatevs.


----------



## wtfftw (Nov 15, 2010)

I think the table is booked for 6:30. I can turn up whenever. Shall we go now?


----------



## zenie (Nov 15, 2010)

I reckon I'll be there just before half 6, depends on traffic.


----------



## keithy (Nov 15, 2010)

I need to get dressed and make maself look all sexeh and that so Madzone will be my wife


----------



## Mation (Nov 15, 2010)

I'm leaving the office now but may swing by home first, so will be there about half 6, I should think.


----------



## wtfftw (Nov 15, 2010)

keithy said:


> I need to get dressed and make maself look all sexeh and that so Madzone will be my wife




I'm putting on even more make up.


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 15, 2010)

I'm not going to make it tonight madz, I'm going home to cry into my beans.


----------



## wtfftw (Nov 15, 2010)




----------



## quimcunx (Nov 15, 2010)

Biddly said:


> I'm not going to make it tonight madz, I'm going home to cry into my beans.


 
They were all perfectly good suggestions for treats.


----------



## scifisam (Nov 15, 2010)

I've just woken up, meaning that I slept through my bank opening times, meaning that I have no money because my card's not working again. 

Also, I've only just looked up the location of this pub. King's Cross is an ARSE to get to. I thought it was in Bloomsbury.  This is a non-babysitting night so I can't be over half an hour from home. I was really looking forward to coming out too and had put nice clothes on and everything, but King's fucking Cross?


----------



## toblerone3 (Nov 16, 2010)

Well it hopefully everyone's been guided to where they wanted to go Russell Square tube station or the hotel. It was a good night and lively for a Monday night in Bloomsbury. Nice to have some Urbanites down my local.


----------



## toblerone3 (Nov 16, 2010)

Must have been a dozen or so people. Not a bad turn out!!


----------



## wtfftw (Nov 16, 2010)

It was a good turnout. I'm so drunk I can't see.


----------



## Dooby (Nov 16, 2010)

wtfftw said:


> It was a good turnout. I'm so drunk I can't see.


 
I was looking for the 'like' button there. Oh dear.


----------



## toblerone3 (Nov 16, 2010)

Dooby said:


> I was looking for the 'like' button there. Oh dear.



Like


----------



## madzone (Nov 16, 2010)

It was good to see everyone. Even the ones who couldn't get off their arses to say hello.

Sam - even my cabby didn't know where it was


----------



## marty21 (Nov 16, 2010)

I got home eventually, fell asleep on the train, woke up in Walthamstow - no train back, so had to get a bus back 


still, jolly good night, lots of people there


----------



## madzone (Nov 16, 2010)

Marty, you're a twat 
Many many thanks to wtfftw for seeing me home. I wouldn't have managed it on my own.


----------



## Dooby (Nov 16, 2010)

marty21 said:


> I got home eventually, fell asleep on the train, woke up in Walthamstow - no train back, so had to get a bus back
> still, jolly good night, lots of people there


 
Doh! If I'd known you could've crashed at mine.  In fact you could even have had my bed, it's not like I made it that far, fell asleep on the sofa after burbling some bollocks on facebook


----------



## keithy (Nov 16, 2010)

It was nice to see people! 

I spent my shopping budget on booze and steak.

I am sorry for taking an irrational dislike to Toblerone.

I am sorry for insulting Spion. 

I am sorry for basically calling Kanda a big fat pussyole.


----------



## Dooby (Nov 16, 2010)

keithy said:


> It was nice to see people!
> 
> I spent my shopping budget on booze and steak.
> I am sorry for taking an irrational dislike to Toblerone.
> ...



I love you Keefs. 
It's normally me that apologises for everything I may or may not have done. Though I don't like to specify in case I just dreamt it or people have forgotten, I recommend that approach.

eta though wasn't I pretending to some people I was madzone at some point? Doubtless hilarious at the time.


----------



## keithy (Nov 16, 2010)

Nah I think being specific is better because it makes em feel special!!!! Can guarantee that Toblerone, Spion and Kanda will be eating out the palm of ma hand now cos they feel dead special. Ma little bitches. 

Also, nobody could possibly forget my charming banter.


----------



## wtfftw (Nov 16, 2010)

Anyone else hungover?


Pleasure to see you all.  

You'd have got to your hotel madzone, but glad to assist.


----------



## Ms T (Nov 16, 2010)

Good night - despite the red wine/cardi incident.  And lovely to meet madzone at last. 

If you have any good ideas of how to remove said wine, please head over to threads and dreads!


----------



## Streathamite (Nov 16, 2010)

keithy said:


> It was nice to see people!
> 
> I spent my shopping budget on booze and steak.
> 
> ...


don't you go changing, honey!
top night peeps, good to see y'all


----------



## Spion (Nov 16, 2010)

girasol said:


> I remember that!  It was a really misty morning    Magic moment that was!


Yes, it was, o name-changing one!


----------



## Streathamite (Nov 16, 2010)

Biddly said:


> I'm not going to make it tonight madz, I'm going home to cry into my beans.


lightweight


----------



## Spion (Nov 16, 2010)

keithy said:


> I am sorry for insulting Spion.


Was that the hair diss or was there something I missed? Anyway, you're welcome, love 

Great to meet everyone too

LOL at Marty sleeping on the train


----------



## Dooby (Nov 16, 2010)

Spion said:


> Was that the hair diss or was there something I missed? Anyway, you're welcome, love
> 
> Great to meet everyone too
> 
> LOL at Marty sleeping on the train



ooh he's taken it very well Keefs, guess this proves your theory then!


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 16, 2010)

Streathamite said:


> lightweight


fuck off.


----------



## Mation (Nov 16, 2010)

wtfftw said:


> Anyone else hungover?


 yes

Lovely to meet you though. Was a top night!


----------



## Spion (Nov 16, 2010)

I'm slightly the worse for wear. My god, did those pints slip down easy


----------



## zenie (Nov 16, 2010)

fuckin 'ell


----------



## quimcunx (Nov 16, 2010)

Good to see people.  Who thought Monday was such a party night. After doing the sensible thing and leaving earlyish I stayed up til 3.30.     I'm knackered.  And am out tonight again. 

and 2pee* man prostrated himself and kissed my feet on the way home.  This should not be allowed to happen to the sober. 


*or 5pee or 50pee man, depending on his mood.


----------



## Streathamite (Nov 16, 2010)

Biddly said:


> fuck off.


apols


----------



## marty21 (Nov 16, 2010)

Dooby said:


> Doh! If I'd known you could've crashed at mine.  In fact you could even have had my bed, it's not like I made it that far, fell asleep on the sofa after burbling some bollocks on facebook


 
I didn't know I was going to fall asleep tbf, I woke up just as the doors closed at the next station to Clapton, managed to stay awake for a whole minute it took to get to Walthamstow


----------



## Onket (Nov 16, 2010)

madzone said:


> Marty, you're a twat
> Many many thanks to wtfftw for seeing me home. I wouldn't have managed it on my own.


 
Sorry I couldn't make it. 

Glad to hear it sounds like it was a good night.


----------



## Kanda (Nov 16, 2010)

Just got to work /slack


----------



## Crispy (Nov 16, 2010)

Kanda - apparently it's all your fault


----------



## Kanda (Nov 16, 2010)

Huh? What is?


----------



## Dooby (Nov 16, 2010)

You know.


----------



## Kanda (Nov 16, 2010)

If you mean a couple of Sambuca's.. I never forced anyone to do anything ...


----------



## Crispy (Nov 16, 2010)

Kanda said:


> Huh? What is?


 
The state of my toilet at about 10 past midnight last night


----------



## Kanda (Nov 16, 2010)

Crispy said:


> The state of my toilet at about 10 past midnight last night


 
Oh.. did she get involved on the Sambuca's? Or just blame me and use me as scapegoat? 

Sorry fella


----------



## Crispy (Nov 16, 2010)

I couldn't really make out the details, but it was your name...


----------



## madzone (Nov 16, 2010)

I'm still badly broken. Off  for a massage in a bit. Fingers crossed for a happy ending.


----------



## Spion (Nov 16, 2010)

madzone said:


> I'm still badly broken. Off  for a massage in a bit. *Fingers crossed for a happy ending*.


It takes a bit more pressure when you get older


----------



## marty21 (Nov 16, 2010)

Kanda said:


> If you mean a couple of Sambuca's.. I never forced anyone to do anything ...


 
just remembered them   never tried them before, certainly helped me to sleep better


----------



## Kanda (Nov 16, 2010)

At least you're not blaming me Marty


----------



## marty21 (Nov 16, 2010)

Kanda said:


> At least you're not blaming me Marty


 
I take all the blame


----------



## madzone (Nov 16, 2010)

I haven't blamed you for anything either


----------

